# Annual/low mileage oil change



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anyone been denied the free annual/low mileage oil change by their dealer? I've got a year old 335d (in-service date 05-19-2011) with 7500 mi. on the odo. The service indicator in the instrument cluster and the iDrive both say the same thing: the oil service will be due in 6000 mi or on 03/2013 (the production date of the car is 03/2011). My dealer won't do the typical annual/low miles oil service under the maint. warranty - - says BMW NA doesn't do an annual/low miles oil service on the 335d and won't reimburse the dealer for the service.

Anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> Has anyone been denied the free annual/low mileage oil change by their dealer? I've got a year old 335d (in-service date 05-19-2011) with 7500 mi. on the odo. The service indicator in the instrument cluster and the iDrive both say the same thing: the oil service will be due in 6000 mi or on 03/2013 (the production date of the car is 03/2011). My dealer won't do the typical annual/low miles oil service under the maint. warranty - - says BMW NA doesn't do an annual/low miles oil service on the 335d and won't reimburse the dealer for the service.
> 
> Anyone experienced this problem?


Something isn't adding up. The OBC should be calling for an oil service when the car is 1 year old. My build date was 1/2010. The OBC called for an oil change on 1/2011 even though the car only had 7k miles on the odo. No issues with the dealer - they performed the service - no charge.


----------



## e82n55 (May 20, 2012)

I just got my 1 year service yesterday. I have 8500 miles on my 2012 135. It was covered under warranty. They didn't even reset my mileage counter because they said I would receive another service when my mileage was due, approximately 3000 more miles when they will do another oil/oil filter change as well as the micro filter. I would check your warranty. I am sure you are covered


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

e82n55 said:


> I just got my 1 year service yesterday. I have 8500 miles on my 2012 135. It was covered under warranty. They didn't even reset my mileage counter because they said I would receive another service when my mileage was due, approximately 3000 more miles when they will do another oil/oil filter change as well as the micro filter. I would check your warranty. I am sure you are covered


My experience was a bit different. When the dealer performed the service - the OBC was reset so that the next service was due in another 12 months or about 13k miles.

To the OP, I don't think the problem is with your dealer but with the OBC. It shouldn't be allowing an interval greater than 12 months. Could it be that the OBC was somehow reset in error - maybe during a prior service visit:dunno:


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

boooomer said:


> My experience was a bit different. When the dealer performed the service - the OBC was reset so that the next service was due in another 12 months or about 13k miles.
> 
> To the OP, I don't think the problem is with your dealer but with the OBC. It shouldn't be allowing an interval greater than 12 months. Could it be that the OBC was somehow reset in error - maybe during a prior service visit:dunno:


Booomer: Useful info. When I got the car it was brand new - - just put up in front of the dealership. I don't think the car was PDI'd and the CBS data was probably not set up properly - - the date of the next service has always been 03/2013 right from day one and mile 9. I remember the NAV was not working and I had to get a bunch of codes from the salesman to get it going - - which ticked me off - - like I said I don't think the car was really set up or PDI'd and ready for delivery.

Now I'll have to see what the dealer will do to correct the situation - - if they agree.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

boooomer said:


> My experience was a bit different. When the dealer performed the service - the OBC was reset so that the next service was due in another 12 months or about 13k miles.


I have had three annual oil changes so far and this was the case for me as well with each of those and at two different dealerships.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of variation between what is "standard" OC requirements/intervals
between our individual 335d's and the on-board notification system. Like Snipe, I'm on my 
third; 2 were the "annual freebies" and one was called up directly by the car itself. It's a
2/10 build with a little less than 20K. Checked the computer last night and it now tells me 
the next change isn't due until mid *2014* or until another 12K are run...they are indicating a 30?
month life for the current oil, if I don't roll up the 12K. I will probably ask for the "annual" in January, 
2013 no matter the miles. Reason is I have a bad tendency to not always
use the car for properly long runs of 30+ miles, which by most accounts is rather hard or even severe service.

Just need to drive more, and take longer trips; that's all. No other issues, except for that emissions letter 
most of us have received will have to be taken care of this year...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just to clarify, my car all three times told me it was time for an oil change and all three was because it reached one year. I just checked and my next oil change as per the car is due in 6k miles or January of 2013, which ever comes first. I can't help but wonder if the reset date is somehow set by the dealers since some of you have some really long date spans for your oil.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Snipe and everyone else, thanks for the input - - it will be useful when dealing with the dealer - - I'll be taking the car in next week. I'll post the outcome in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

m6pwr said:


> Snipe and everyone else, thanks for the input - - it will be useful when dealing with the dealer - - I'll be taking the car in next week. I'll post the outcome in case anyone is interested.


I really think at some point in time on here a BMW document was posted up annual oil change policies. I recall it having something specific to the 335d and it being that it would get them annually. Might be worth searching for, I think it was posted up in the 3-series forum.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

I think this may be the document you're referring to - - it's from the BMW Center Operations Manual (a policy/procedures manual for the dealers, I think). It says:

"The engine oil service time interval forecast for diesel engines is based on a 12-month interval. If the vehicle driving profile (mileage) does not require the engine oil service to be required by end of the 12-month interval, the oil service will then become recommended or due based on time. Perform the engine oil service and reset the CBS data."

"Since the diesel engine oil service is based on 12-month time interval, the low mileage/12-month interval engine oil change does not apply."


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as OP except I haven't yet attempted a one year early change with dealer. 

What I'm saying is that my OC is indicating two years from build date for the first oil change. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

m6pwr said:


> I think this may be the document you're referring to - - it's from the BMW Center Operations Manual (a policy/procedures manual for the dealers, I think). It says:
> 
> "The engine oil service time interval forecast for diesel engines is based on a 12-month interval. If the vehicle driving profile (mileage) does not require the engine oil service to be required by end of the 12-month interval, the oil service will then become recommended or due based on time. Perform the engine oil service and reset the CBS data."
> 
> "Since the diesel engine oil service is based on 12-month time interval, the low mileage/12-month interval engine oil change does not apply."


Interesting since that is not how my car has behaved in the time I have owned it. I reached the 12 months and the computer was alerting me to get an oil change done.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I think it's the last sentence in the manuals's bit about oil changes that appears to confuse things. BMW should have left it out - - quit while they were ahead -- because my SA keeps insisting that there's no low mileage oil change for the diesels! Whatever!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

m6pwr said:


> Well, I think it's the last sentence in the manuals's bit about oil changes that appears to confuse things. BMW should have left it out - - quit while they were ahead -- because my SA keeps insisting that there's no low mileage oil change for the diesels! Whatever!


Perhaps it is that sentence but my point is still that it was no literature telling me three times now that I needed an oil change, it was my car telling me that I needed an oil change because it had been one year. So I am still left wondering who sets the date/miles to next oil change because up until now I'd thought it was the car setting that when a "reset was triggered"


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> Well, I think it's the last sentence in the manuals's bit about oil changes that appears to confuse things. BMW should have left it out - - quit while they were ahead -- because my SA keeps insisting that there's no low mileage oil change for the diesels! Whatever!


I agree - that last sentence really does confuse things. But I think the intent is that the service interval is a maximum of 12 months.

My OBC has always shown the mileage AND date to the next oil change. And it has given me the "Service Due" whenever I approached EITHER one - i.e. whichever one comes first. My first oil change was TIME limited to 12 months. My second oil change was MILEAGE limited to 13k. With 7k miles so far on that last oil change last October my next service shows 10/2012 or 6000 miles.

Besides the OP, are other folks seeing time intervals on their OBC of greater than 12 months between oil changes?


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

As stated above, yes, my OBC shows a due date of exactly 2 years from mfr date.

While the last paragraph mentioned above does introduce some confusion, It's plain that the d has a max of one year based on that very paragraph (at risk of stating the obvious).



boooomer said:


> I agree - that last sentence really does confuse things. But I think the intent is that the service interval is a maximum of 12 months.
> 
> Besides the OP, are other folks seeing time intervals on their OBC of greater than 12 months between oil changes?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

m6pwr said:


> I think this may be the document you're referring to - - it's from the BMW Center Operations Manual (a policy/procedures manual for the dealers, I think). It says:
> 
> "The engine oil service time interval forecast for diesel engines is based on a 12-month interval. If the vehicle driving profile (mileage) does not require the engine oil service to be required by end of the 12-month interval, the oil service will then become recommended or due based on time. Perform the engine oil service and reset the CBS data."
> 
> "*Since the diesel engine oil service is based on 12-month time interval, the low mileage/12-month interval engine oil change does not apply.*"


If you get push-back from your dealer, you might want to have them check the document excerpted in your post I quoted. If you still get push-back, you might consider changing dealers.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

dThree35 said:


> As stated above, yes, my OBC shows a due date of exactly 2 years from mfr date.
> 
> While the last paragraph mentioned above does introduce some confusion, It's plain that the d has a max of one year based on that very paragraph (at risk of stating the obvious).


Unless a lot of folks here report the same 2 year interval as you and the OP are stating, I'm beginning to think that the OBC was not set up right when the dealer prepared the car. If i were putting on low mileage where the date governed the next oil change , I would want to draw that issue down with the dealer at the 12 month mark rather than wait until 2 years passed. Unfortunately my experience with SAs is they know even less about our Ds than we do. If the dealer did not respond definitively, I would escalate this to customer service at BMW USA.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

To be fair to my dealer, I think they agree that I should have an oil service - - they just can't figure out why the CBS computer is not telling me that I need to have an oil service. Incidentally, my SA gave me the page from the Center Operations Manual that I quoted. At first I thought that the next service date shown in my instrument cluster (2 yrs from my car's month and year of manufacture) had to be some kind of mistake, but from what some of you are saying, it appears to be common or deliberate. When I go into the iDrive "Vehicle Information" menu I get the same information. Strange. I'll be taking the car in to the dealer Thursday. Hopefully, they'll be able to sort it all out in one day and I can get the darn oil service done. Whatever I learn, I'll post in this thread.

In the meantime, thanks to everyone for their input - - it's comforting to know that some of you are as mystified as I am.


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

*BMW Mothership*

It may have come from the dealer or the BMW Mothership. Besides, I didn't ask and they didn't tell. Read m6pwr's post for a clear and concise explanation.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> Mass confusion!
> 
> BMW procedures (BMW Center Operations Manual) say there is an annual oil change interval for the 335d (basically, 13000 mi or *12 months*, whichever comes first). I was given a copy of the page from the Manual by the SA. There is no other BMWNA directive (e.g., SIB) that I, or my SA, know of.
> 
> ...


The reset via non-drive does not allow date change. I know because I've done it. Perhaps there's a change in 11MY but who knows. In addition almost ever D has had a software flash so perhaps they made a change which won't show until next OCI.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> The reset via non-drive


what is a reset via non-drive?


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> Mass confusion!
> 
> ....The concept of the State where the car is located, as far as what's shown for next service due - - date of inspection - - whatever, is a new one I've never heard of before. Where did that come from?


There's a Vehicle Inspection reminder feature on I Drive. I'm not sure it exists on models without I Drive. This is a user settable date - for the next state inspection. It does not have anything to do with CBS oil monitor.
Since I live in a state without inspection ( FL) I just set it forward 4 years.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> what is a reset via non-drive?


Sorry. I mean non-Idrive (I use smartphone most of the time when I post).

I'm assuming there's a reset via I-Drive since I was asked whether or not I had it when I did it myself.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Sorry. I mean non-Idrive (I use smartphone most of the time when I post).
> 
> I'm assuming there's a reset via I-Drive since I was asked whether or not I had it when I did it myself.


No worries, I do most my forums via my phone as well.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Mega Mass Confusion!

After reading the last few posts, I am so angry. I took my Popiels Handy Dandy Pocket Sledge Hammer and went out to the garage, took off my felt lined, faux mink-trimmed car cover and smashed my iDrive to smithereens. Now my 335d is non-Idrive, so I can reset my date change (oil service due, inspection, birthday, proctology exam?) as I wish.

So what is the consensus? Should the oil change interval date be 12 mos or 24 mos?


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> I don't know if mileage interval for euro 335d's is 13k. Of course if it is, it would be absurd to have an oci of 2 yrs. I think the euro oci mileage may be longer. I mentioned the VW TDI. In US its an oci of 1 yr 10k whichever comes first. According to posters on TDI forum in Europe, same engine, same oil. 2 yrs and 18k. Anyway, as the Frenchies say, "N'importante!"


I was looking at a French review of the new 640D gran coupe on youtube. In one part of the video he starts the car while holding the camera on the OBC which shows the next service at 19k kilometers and a date of 2/14. The video was published on 5/14/12. But I would guess that the interval is 24 months from the car's build date.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

boooomer said:


> I was looking at a French review of the new 640D gran coupe on youtube. In one part of the video he starts the car while holding the camera on the OBC which shows the next service at 19k kilometers and a date of 2/14. The video was published on 5/14/12. But I would guess that the interval is 24 months from the car's build date.


Thanks for the info. I also suspect the oci in Europe is 24 mos. and I guess 13k mi.

The diesel in the 640d is a development/variation I think of the 3 liter M57 in our cars - - 313 hp., 465 lb ft torque, mated to the ZF 8 speed auto, 0-60 5 secs, 42 mpg (US gals not Imperial gals) in euro zone driving cycle. I hope they bring it here in the F30 (340d?). I want one.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like a 640d, well depending on cost.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

Just had my first low mileage oil change today at BMW Bellevue... And am actually more confused.

Car was a 4/2011 build and the OBC stated a 4/2013 or 12000 mi oil change. I bought the car in June 2011. I got a mail reminder from the dealer about a 12 mo oil change. I went ahead and booked this a few weeks ago. i have about 8k mi on the odo.

At the dealership today, I asked the service advisor about the oil change interval. He said that it is supposed to be 2 years or 12k mi. But since it was close enough to my 2 yr date (? 9 months early) they could stretch it and get it covered under the maintenance program. The did the work and reset the OBC to read 4/2014 or 12k mi (another 2 years, I guess). 

BTW, they replaced the wiper inserts without my asking them and obviously filled up the DEF tank.

As others have said, it seems different dealerships interpret the OCI differently.


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just had my oil and DEF changed on my 2011 335d. Mileage is 12,400. Warnings to set up oil change appointment came on at approximately 12,000 miles. Next change is at the next 13,000 mile interval or 06/2014, whichever is earlier. 

Dealer was Rockville BMW, which performed the change without balking. Previous owner of this shop, VOB BMW, once refused to change the oil on my 535 under the free maintenance plan until the mileage bogie had been exceeded.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Did BMW change their policy?

I have read and followed this thread, but haven't been able to come to a conclusion.

Each time I have had the oil changed, the computer has shown either 13000 or 1 year. My next change will this be different?


----------



## dThree35 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've read the thread as well and still have no clue. All I know is that my 335d came from the factory with a due date 2 years from date of manufacture. Still going in for the one year change as I will not have the miles by then for a change. Will see what happens.

Cell phone pic at the Kroger. I park in the shade since it's hotter than hades right now in TX. Will they ever make a body more beautiful than the E90? No need to answer, we know....



grapes87 said:


> Did BMW change their policy?
> 
> I have read and followed this thread, but haven't been able to come to a conclusion.
> 
> Each time I have had the oil changed, the computer has shown either 13000 or 1 year. My next change will this be different?


----------

